# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá Germany Spindle Jager 2KW ATC, 5000-60000 RPM

## occutit

Em ôm hàng mà hiện tại theo hội họa nên không có dự án sử dụng em nó. Em mang lên đây để anh em nào có nhu cầu thì dùng. 
Collet kèm theo là 3.175 và 6mm.
Giải nhiệt nước hoặc dầu. Phi 80mm. Nặng khoảng 7kg. 
Em này cùng họ hàng với con spindle gắn trên mấy em Datron
http://www.datron.com/accessories/spindles.php
Video các bác google con Datron M8 giúp em.

Giá khởi điểm 8 Triệu. Bước giá 100k. 
Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 13/11 đến 10:30AM ngày 17/11/2016.
Bao ship  :Smile: 




Kèm theo em này cho nóng

----------


## hoahong102

xin hỏi chủ thớt cái vụ biến tần cho nó thế nào rùi, hóng???

----------


## occutit

Cái này đợi anh Nam vào chém nhé. Biến Tần Chị Na dùng tốt không có chi lăn tăn  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Cái này đợi anh Nam vào chém nhé. Biến Tần Chị Na dùng tốt không có chi lăn tăn


60k rpm vậy phải có cái 1000hz mới ngon hả bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

lên rồi à.

con này 2kw , 1000hz ( 5000-60000rpm ) , 200V 3 pha, động cơ không đồng bộ , giải nhiệt nước ( nên dùng dầu cho an toàn ) , ATC kẹp dao thẳng 3.17 hay 6mm.

collet gá dao hiện tại đi theo thì là 3.17mm, còn 6mm hiện tại em đang sở hữu nên việc gá dao 6mm không có gì khó khăn.

hàng spindle này là hàng đã được bảo trì từ nhà máy nên hoạt động không thua gì con mới , dùng bạc đạn ceramic , hoạt động êm ái hơn cả con china 24krpm khi nó đang chạy ở 60Krpm , những em này  từ em mà ra nhưng giờ nó là của chú Cu bé tí nên tùy chú ấy.

Đã test với em biến tần VS11 cho 500hz , biến tần đời cổ fuji 1000hz , em chỉ chạy ở 80V ở 1000Hz thôi mà torque rất mạnh , chỉnh 26Hz mà nó quay tay nắm không được , chạy 1000Hz mà nó chỉ hơi ấm dù không có dùng nước hay dầu giải nhiệt.


biến tần cho em nó thì em nào củng ok , nếu muốn lên 60Krpm thì phải đạt được 1000hz , nếu 400hz thì chạy 24000rpm thôi , nhưng phải chỉnh đúng V/f , phải đưa cao thủ chỉnh biến tần sẽ ngon hơn , khi chỉnh biến tần đúng thì chỉ 1hz thôi nó cũng quay và có torque.

về mạnh hay yếu thì khỏi lo , em nó made in germany thì khỏi phải bàn , hãng Datron đang dùng em này chỉ ở công suất 1.2kw và fi ngoài 62 thôi , chỉ có option lớn hơn thì sẽ dùng cho con này .


em không quảng cáo , vì nói nhiều hay chăng em chẳng có lợi lộc gì , nhưng cho dù trúng giá ở điểm nào thì giá trị con này mang lại sẽ cao hơn rất nhiều với giá tiền bỏ ra , nhiều anh em qua nhà đòi mua em không bán , chỉ có 4 con thôi , nhưng 4 thẳng chẳng thằng nào chịu nhường , nay thì chú Vũ đem bán thì kệ chú ấy , em định thực hiện quyền thu hồi thì tội cho chú ấy với lại nhà em giờ có hơn 10 em các loại , còn 2 con từ phía Bắc chưa gửi vào , nhiều quá nên không tham.

anh em cứ đấu giá nhiệt tình , bảo đảm hiện tại chưa có cái khung mini nào khai thác hết công suất em nó đâu... chỉ 1 từ là bá đạo lắm.

----------

Ledngochan, tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

Con trong video chỉ mới là 1.2kw , fi 62 thôi nha , con đấu giá là 2kw fi 80mm...... Con gần cuối video thứ 2 thì con đó là 3kw , dùng HSK25 lõi nam châm nên đừng so sánh hehehe.

----------


## GORLAK

Cách chạy dao của Datron lợi hại thật.

Thôi mở hàng cho nhanh gọn. 8tr100k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con này là hợp với cái máy của anh lắm đó anh gorlak, gắn lên nhìn giống datron lắm rồi, nhatson đang DIY biến tần cho con này luôn nè  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Nam CNC

chết rồi , quyền thu hồi bị bãi bỏ bởi gorlak.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hungson1986

> chết rồi , quyền thu hồi bị bãi bỏ bởi gorlak.


Collet con này dường như em cũng có .chắc chắn nhiều hơn anh nam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng jeager bác Hùng cũng có à .... gửi hình cho em xem nào .

----------


## hungson1986

> hàng jeager bác Hùng cũng có à .... gửi hình cho em xem nào .


Collet lùn thì như em gửi anh rồi .cái lỗ gá collet thì em nhìn giống giống cái của em .nhưng spin thì khác .loại này gá được cán dao dài hơn loại lùn .tối về em chụp ảnh gửi anh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Chờ xem có bác nào bứt phá trong miền Nam em qua coi ké ạ. Anh GOKLAK làm mạnh nha có gì em qua coi ké với ạ.:-)

----------


## hoahong102

con spindle này mà chạy nhôm thì F cứ phải 2k mới máu, nếu làm sp nhỏ bằng nhôm, đồng hay pvc hang loạt mà chế được thay dao thì thôi cứ là nuber one....nếu để chơi thì hơi sang, vì còn phải đầu tư tìm hiểu công lực khi chạy với biến tần...có bạn nào đang bán emeson sk 1000hz ấy

----------


## hungson1986

> Cách chạy dao của Datron lợi hại thật.
> 
> Thôi mở hàng cho nhanh gọn. 8tr100k


Con này bác nam maria bảo mát hơn mấy em tiếp viên Đồ Sơn Hải Phòng . giá chát hơn nhiều so với mấy em  :Cool:

----------


## tiinicat

Em cũng đang cần một con cho con máy mini. dù theo bác Nam sẽ không phát huy hết công suất của nó nhưng ngon, rẻ mà máu nữa thì mình bụp thôi. Giá tiếp theo 8,200K
Anh Nam mà hỗ trợ giới thiệu người set biến tầng để hoạt động trơn tru là quá OK lun .

Tên: Anh Khôi
Sdt : 0909 944 098

----------


## Nam CNC

bác tinicat ở đâu ? nếu ở HN em để cử bác TCM ( anh Thảo ) em sẽ gửi gấm cho ạ , bảo đảm con đó chạy hết công lực...

con này 60000rpm max , nhưng chỉ chạy trong khoảng thời gian ngắn thôi , tầm 15 phút , ổn định nhất là 40000rpm chạy suốt , nhưng với biến tần 400-500hz thì em nghĩ vô tư chạy , khỏi lo , bảo đảm với bác xài em này rồi sẽ ngán tận cổ cái khoản thay dao tay , bảo đảm set dao chuẩn 1 lần  thôi , ai mua em sẽ hỗ trợ cho cách xài hehe , xem như giao lưu.

----------


## tiinicat

Em ở Sài Gòn, bữa có ghé anh mua bộ combo Z á. Nhà có con máy to roài nhưng chạy 6,000 vòng/phút thôi, giờ có nhu cầu làm một em mini chạy tốc độ cao tí ( học đòi theo Nam mập xài hàng khủng). Nếu được anh Nam hỗ trợ sẽ mạnh dạn vote cho em nó dĩ nhiên với giá hợp lý  :Smile:  ! Không anh Nam giới thiệu cửa sau cho em ha !

----------


## Nam CNC

không có cửa sau đâu bạn , chỉ có 1 con đường đấu giá mới có , thật sự nhiều anh em cũng có nhưng chẳng thấy ai bán ngoài em và chú Vũ này đấu giá cho vui.

----------


## tiinicat

vậy lỡ mà đấu giá không được thì còn kèo của anh Nam ha  :Smile:  ! 
Tập trung chuyên môn hiện tại em đang dẫn đầu phải không bác Vũ !

----------


## occutit

Bác đang dẫn đầu, topic đấu giá này buồn quá. Không biết có ai làm chim sẻ không :3

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ không , con của em không bán đâu , bác tranh thủ mà đấu giá nha , do giá cao nên các cao thủ canh me giờ cuối vào 17-11 hehehe... em cảm nhận được nhiều anh hùng núp lùm.

----------


## hung1706

Haiz...em me cái collet 6 cho con Ká-dồ nhà em mà qua mấy mùa me chín rồi. Con của bác chủ có đủ option luôn là quá thơm gòi.

----------


## GORLAK

phải canh me hoài mà chưa tới giờ, trong khi mấy ngày tới là bù đầu rồi, giờ làm sao ta???

bid cái cho máu lên não: 8tr500k..beng...beng....

----------


## trongnghia091

chưa biết sài con này nhưng thấy cũng ham : 9tr luôn nhé

----------


## Mechanic

Đang phải suy nghĩ quá nhiều cho em nó !

----------


## Nam CNC

ông mechanic , ông đã có nhiều rồi , cấm mua thêm.

----------


## GORLAK

nay 16 rồi mà vẫn chưa thấy xôm lắm :v

----------


## Gamo

Đồ gấu thì chỉ có những cha gấu mới dám chơi...

----------


## phuongmd

Không có giá bụp luôn á bác occuti?

----------


## Gamo

Anh Phương bụp 30 chai là chắc chắn thắng luôn  :Wink:

----------


## occutit

Giá thấp quá nên cứ từ từ đấu thôi, bụp luôn mất vui  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Có gì cho tau ké, bán cho bác nhì con Jaeger của tau luôn  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Đồ gấu thì chỉ có những cha gấu mới dám chơi...


Thế e gà mà ráng đu theo, lỡ trúng thì có đc lên hàng gấu ko bác? =))

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao ai cũng bán jeager , tao ghét thực hiện quyền thu hồi hết à.... ai chứ Gà mờ là tao thu hồi liền , máy mà bán tao không thèm nhìn mặt.

----------


## thuhanoi

Happy new day  :Big Grin:  
_)hôm ni là ngày 17 rồi nhé chỉ còn khoảng vài giờ nữa thôi (_

----------


## Gamo

> tại sao ai cũng bán jeager , tao ghét thực hiện quyền thu hồi hết à.... ai chứ Gà mờ là tao thu hồi liền , máy mà bán tao không thèm nhìn mặt.


Kakaka, tau hứa là a. Phương MD mà mua với giá 30 củ thì tau chia mày 15 củ  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

lên cho máu trào lên não 9tr100k

----------


## trongnghia091

lên luôn 9tr5 nha....!

----------


## writewin

h bắt đầu nóng dần rồi đây, cho theo phát giá đẹp 9.6

----------


## occutit

Giờ chót rồi đây =))

----------


## trongnghia091

mấy đại ca chắc núp ở đâu đó chờ phút 90 đây mà

----------


## writewin

mấy đại ca h đang chuẩn bị F5 liên tục và chờ đến phút 89

----------


## vufree

10t hehheheehe

----------


## trongnghia091

hết giờ rồi

----------


## vufree

mua bán lại kiếm lời coi.... kkakakk

----------


## writewin

sư phụ cao thủ canh me,

----------


## trongnghia091

bạn này chơi ác quá

----------


## occutit

Chim sẻ là đây. Con Spindle thuộc về anh Vũ ca sĩ nhé. 
Anh chuyển thóc vô vietcombank giúp em. 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Đà Lạt.

----------


## vufree

OK. cám ơn Bác Vũ Họa Sĩ.... kekkeke....

----------


## trongnghia091

chắc không có duyên với em spindle này thôi chờ dịp khác vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Vũ tự do này thế nào cũng qua nhà tui thôi , collet 6mm đang bên nhà em nha. Qua đây khi nhận được spindle , em sẽ chỉ dẫn anh thay collet , cách xử dụng , và 1 số kinh nghiệm xài mấy em này cho anh.

----------


## vufree

Hehehhe... còn cửa nào để chạy đâu Bác Nam... hehhehe...Cám ơn Bá Nam nhiều

----------


## huanpt

> Chim sẻ là đây. Con Spindle thuộc về anh Vũ ca sĩ nhé. 
> Anh chuyển thóc vô vietcombank giúp em. 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Đà Lạt.


Anh Vũ ca sĩ?? 
Có cảm giác quen quen??

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Anh Vũ ca sĩ?? 
> Có cảm giác quen quen??


Em cũng biết ảnh nè, mà chưa được gặp mặt.

----------


## trongnghia091

nếu anh vufree có ý định muốn bán thì nt cho mình cái giá nha sđt 0917228777

----------


## huanpt

> Em cũng biết ảnh nè, mà chưa được gặp mặt.


Tôi nói vậy là có ý, mấy anh em chơi mô hình cũ sẽ hiểu (vì lúc trước chơi mô hình bên quận 7 cũng có 1 ông ca sĩ tên Vũ, và cũng máu cnc). 
Khanh đừng trích dẫn câu hỏi của tôi bằng 1 câu đầy mỉa mai như thế.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tôi nói vậy là có ý, mấy anh em chơi mô hình cũ sẽ hiểu (vì lúc trước chơi mô hình bên quận 7 cũng có 1 ông ca sĩ tên Vũ, và cũng máu cnc). 
> Khanh đừng trích dẫn câu hỏi của tôi bằng 1 câu đầy mỉa mai như thế.


hehe anh đừng nhạy cảm như vậy? em cũng đang nghĩ đến người anh đang nói đến đó, mà cũng nghe mọi người nói thôi chứ em chưa được gặp. Câu nói đúng ý em muốn nói luôn chứ ko mỉa mai gì hết trơn ah anh.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Nó đó Bác Huanpt ui.

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước mới biết bà xã ngày xưa ghiền nhóm nhạc của ông ca sỹ đó lắm :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Thấy ham quá mà nghĩ lại hơi eo hẹp nên thôi, chứ đu theo có khi e lại nẫng, hơi tiếc....

----------


## occutit

10 triệu là quá rẻ cho em này. Mỗi tội ông nào cũng ham giá rẻ nên giá nó không lên cao. Toàn núp lùm =))

----------


## Gamo

Lẽ ra để giá buy out là có 30 củ rồi  :Wink:

----------


## ngocsut

quá là rẻ, em chỉ tiếc tài hèn sức mọn ko dám yêu người mẫu : (((

----------


## vufree

Hey, gio ngồi hờ hàng về. từ ĐL về SG mất bao lâu Bác nhẩy.

----------


## ppgas

> Hey, gio ngồi hờ hàng về. từ ĐL về SG mất bao lâu Bác nhẩy.


Chúc mừng ông! Tiếc là ông không chịu uống bia  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Cha Vũ đại da gúm...

----------

vufree

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hey, gio ngồi hờ hàng về. từ ĐL về SG mất bao lâu Bác nhẩy.


Nếu chuyển Phương Trang tối gửi mai nhận dc rồi anh, mà mắc công ra bến xe lấy, gửi viettel đi cho lẹ, tới tận nhà.

----------

vufree

----------


## MINHAT

> Hey, gio ngồi hờ hàng về. từ ĐL về SG mất bao lâu Bác nhẩy.


Chúc mừng a nhé, lắp lên con c là hợp lý luôn

----------

vufree

----------


## Luyến

Chúc mừng bác Vũ.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Nhà có đại hỷ cám ơn tất tần tật.... hehheheh... chuẩn bị bàn giao BT15 cho Bác Bagac thôi. Bác coi có đồ gì chất như cánh quất thì giao lưu nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nhà có đại hỷ cám ơn tất tần tật.... hehheheh... chuẩn bị bàn giao BT15 cho Bác Bagac thôi. Bác coi có đồ gì chất như cánh quất thì giao lưu nhé.


Có qua có lợi  :Smile: . Qua đến hang ổ mà chọn nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang chờ bác Nam xi xi đem đáu giá con Hino gì đó nên bỏ qua em này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

em có con gì đấu giá , muốn nhỏ hay to , ATC- built-in HSK 63F chơi không anh thuhanoi ?... anh có con C thì để em suy nghĩ con nào nho nhỏ mà khỏe kìa.


thôi anh chơi ATC BT15 , với động cơ kéo fanuc 0.7-1.1kw , 3000-8000 , đủ khớp nối . CHơi không anh thuhanoi hohoho.

----------


## Luyến

Atc buint-in hsk 63 đấu giá đi anh Nam.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Atc buint-in hsk 63 đấu giá đi anh Nam.


Đụng tới cái đó là chuẩn bị lúa nhiều nhiều cho đầu dao HSK nha anh. Cái gì cũng có giá của nó :P

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe các bác cứ đấu giá đi, dao rựa để em lo  :Big Grin: . 
Em sắp vác về lô dao ngón Hitachi Nachi Mitsu...vv. Có cán 6 mm hợp kim, gia công hàng kim loại nặng HSM S6000-8000 rpm vô tư. Đã thử nghiệm chạy trên Inox và thép nhiệt luyện > 50 hrc.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Hehe các bác cứ đấu giá đi, dao rựa để em lo . 
> Em sắp vác về lô dao ngón Hitachi Nachi Mitsu...vv. Có cán 6 mm hợp kim, gia công hàng kim loại nặng HSM S6000-8000 rpm vô tư. Đã thử nghiệm chạy trên Inox và thép nhiệt luyện > 50 hrc.


có ngón 10 ko a ?

----------


## hung1706

> có ngón 10 ko a ?


Dao chạy khuôn với chữ nên toàn dao 6 trở xuống thôi, để mai em Live stream vài con cho các bác xem thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> thôi anh chơi ATC BT15 , với động cơ kéo fanuc 0.7-1.1kw , 3000-8000 , đủ khớp nối . CHơi không anh thuhanoi hohoho.


Bắn cho cái giá để biết lượng lượng chơi được hay không chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì bác thuhanoi cho em biết cái giá cao nhất bác chịu được đi xem em có cân đối được không em sẽ chơi luôn , thú thật cả bộ giá khá cao , không thua con đấu giá đâu , nhưng em sẽ bớt tiền lãi hết mức để cho ạnh sở hữu ạ ....


BT15 của em là phiên bản đặc biệt , dùng 2 bạc 7005C ceramic , theo lý thuyết em nó max 18000rpm với mỡ bò là bi sắt , còn ceramic thì 1.5x18000=27Krpm hehehe .


cứ cho em cái giá cao nhất chịu được là em chơi à , xem anh em mình có gặp nhau tại 1 cái giá dễ thương không ???

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> thôi thì bác thuhanoi cho em biết cái giá cao nhất bác chịu được đi xem em có cân đối được không em sẽ chơi luôn , thú thật cả bộ giá khá cao , không thua con đấu giá đâu , nhưng em sẽ bớt tiền lãi hết mức để cho ạnh sở hữu ạ ....
> 
> 
> BT15 của em là phiên bản đặc biệt , dùng 2 bạc 7005C ceramic , theo lý thuyết em nó max 18000rpm với mỡ bò là bi sắt , còn ceramic thì 1.5x18000=27Krpm hehehe .
> 
> 
> cứ cho em cái giá cao nhất chịu được là em chơi à , xem anh em mình có gặp nhau tại 1 cái giá dễ thương không ???


Giá cả như trên thì không ngại, nhưng mọi thứ mình đã chuẩn bị cho cụm BT30 của mình rồi - kể cả một lô collet ER25 - chỉ còn thiếu mỗi cái động cơ 2K2 tốc độ 10KRM nưa thôi, nhưng mà thấy cái cụm BT30 này nó khá to khủng bố so với cái bộ khung C vừa rồi - hiii - đúng là trâu kéo máy cày.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

2.2kw, dễ òm thôi anh , nhờ romeo nó tìm cho , khi nào không xong thì hú em , em tìm cho anh con 1.5-2.2kw , nặng tầm 18kg thì phải... có con 2.2-3.7kw , nặng 29kg , quay tới 15krpm luôn đó.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## huanpt

> 2.2kw, dễ òm thôi anh , nhờ romeo nó tìm cho , khi nào không xong thì hú em , em tìm cho anh con 1.5-2.2kw , nặng tầm 18kg thì phải... có con 2.2-3.7kw , nặng 29kg , quay tới 15krpm luôn đó.


Con motor của anh mua Nam xài được không Nam? Được anh đem bán luôn  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

xài được mà anh , con đó chạy 10000rpm là vô tư đi anh.... anh bán cái đầu cắt ATC R8 , giờ đây nghĩ lại tiếc quá chừng.

----------


## huanpt

> xài được mà anh , con đó chạy 10000rpm là vô tư đi anh.... anh bán cái đầu cắt ATC R8 , giờ đây nghĩ lại tiếc quá chừng.


Tối anh cho nó lên sàn luôn  :Wink:

----------

